# Engine Mount



## Gary (Apr 11, 2008)

I am in the process of building a Steen Skybolt and will use a 4 cylinder Superior AEIO360 (185BHP) with an MT Constant Speed Propeller. I am in the process of laying out my engine mount but am confused on a couple of the dimensions. On sheet 12 it states that the front face of the prop flange should be 42â from the firewall. I have set up a dummy crankcase and crankshaft to that dimension, but when I check the distance from the firewall to the front of the dynafocal ring cup it comes out at 21â, whereas the plans state that distance should be 18â. Iâve also read in the Skybolt News (S1V2P13) where it states the front face of the prop should be 40â from the firewall.<?:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />

Has anyone come across this in the past and if so, which was the critical dimension? I would be interested to know the engine mount dimensions that others have used with a 4 cyl engine and constant speed prop.

Many thanks, <?:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City><st1lace>Gary</st1lace></st1:City>


----------

